# Aladdin is in Cairo



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Aladdin, a poor boy in Old Cairo, dreams of becoming rich so he can marry his true love, Princess Jasmine. However, the evil wizard Abanazar has his own plans for Aladdin. Can Aladdin escape the clutches of the evil wizard and marry his princess?

The British Council Drama Club presents its first pantomime, performed by students and teachers of the British Council, Agouza at El Sawy Culture Wheel on Sunday 6 and Monday 7 April.

Tickets are available now from the Culture Wheel for 15LE.


----------

